# Possible new gun? Performance Center or Standard Production.



## Smithy (Jul 18, 2014)

Howdy all: I'm down to and maintaining three different calibers right now. 357 and 44 magnums (with 38 specials mainly being shot out of the 357's) and home-brewed brass 410 loads only for my Rossi Circuit Judge as CA does NOT allow the Governor or any of the dual caliber 45/410 type handguns in the State. So with that in mind I'd like to add a stainless revolver (wierd guns allowed as well, like the four barrel C.O.P. or derringers or semi-autos as long as they appear on CA's Safety Roster or are exempt from it) to my collection. I recently saw a Performance Center 357 eight shot with a 3" barrel and Rubber Hogues. Nice concealable gun that had some heft, but also had eight shots lined up just waiting to be capped off. I also love slab sided, ported or otherwise milled neat looking barrels Ie. the performance Center type of item.

Other makes are OK as well, specifically Ruger. It just has to be fully stainless and I'd absolutely love for it to have fixed sights. Although, an Item like the Ruger Wiley Clapp would work as well, but it isn't on the Safety Roster so dang I had to settle for the three inch GP100. I'm a snubbie collector through and through with my two longest barrel lengths at 5.5 and 6 inches. All others are three inches or less. A 2" eight shot sound terrific with a round butt. Or something similar, but scaled up to house the 44 magnum? Two calibers to choose from, one material (stainless) one sight (fixed hopefully) and then short barrels and round butts are what I'd be after. I figured that I'd ask the experts here on the S&W forum since I have one heck of a time trying to travel through the S&W web site, then to the CA Roster site and back and forth. My brain just doesn't work that fast and maybe, just maybe there are some snubbie collectors here that know their smiths. I'm about J Framed out by the way (exception being a good example of the model 649 that I sold my last copy when they were still going around the 300 dollar mark). Looking for more rounds at the cost of a slightly bigger frame size. Also if there are any 500 magnum snubbie owners out there I'd love to hear from them. I'd add one more caliber if it was something like that one. Smithy.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

What about The S&W 686pc , 2 1/2" 7 shooter :smt1099


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Or The 586 Comp L S&W 3" Ported :smt1099


----------



## Smithy (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks guys Both of these guns are a go for what I'm after. I just don't know when folks decided to up the charges on S&W products. It seems problematic (at least in my area) to get set up with any S&W (new gun that is) unless you're willing to cough up around a thousand bucks. Even the J Frames are up around the 850 mark and not looking like the price will drop anytime soon. I now kick myself even more for each and every Smith I let get away from me. At one time I had enough J Frames to fill a safe. (I had a thing for J Frames at the time) Of course that requirement was all stainless and all fixed sight. 640, 649, 60-you name it, and others. I have to admit that the S&W scantium (or what ever that name is) alloyed guns have never been tried. Is that just another alloy of aluminum to be perfectly honest? Because I've seen some really interesting guns using that material which I dismissed due to not being stainless. I have owned some Titanium guns prior to this so I'm not beyond thinking about another material as long as it is not aluminum. (had way too many bad experiences with that material before). Thanks again guys I'm still on the lookout. Getting back to two rules to live by: 1. Never ever at any time sell a firearm, period. and 2. You never can have too many firearms. Smithy.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Smithy said:


> Thanks guys Both of these guns are a go for what I'm after. I just don't know when folks decided to up the charges on S&W products. It seems problematic (at least in my area) to get set up with any S&W (new gun that is) unless you're willing to cough up around a thousand bucks. Even the J Frames are up around the 850 mark and not looking like the price will drop anytime soon. I now kick myself even more for each and every Smith I let get away from me. At one time I had enough J Frames to fill a safe. (I had a thing for J Frames at the time) Of course that requirement was all stainless and all fixed sight. 640, 649, 60-you name it, and others. I have to admit that the S&W scantium (or what ever that name is) alloyed guns have never been tried. Is that just another alloy of aluminum to be perfectly honest? Because I've seen some really interesting guns using that material which I dismissed due to not being stainless. I have owned some Titanium guns prior to this so I'm not beyond thinking about another material as long as it is not aluminum. (had way too many bad experiences with that material before). Thanks again guys I'm still on the lookout. Getting back to two rules to live by: 1. Never ever at any time sell a firearm, period. and 2. You never can have too many firearms. Smithy.


Smithy , I Do Own The 686 PC For About A Few Months But Have Not Had It To The Range As of Yet ! The only Thing I Want To Change Is To Put Hi Viz Front Sight On It ! Maybe At A Later Date Change The Grips Depending On How I Shoot With Her :numbchuck: Price Wise Mine Was 1025.00 plus Tax & Back Round Check If You Have That Your Way


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

In my area, at the LGS the price of new S&W gun is usually $100-$150 under their suggested retail. That is for the ones they have stocked in case. I like those rules to live by.


----------

